# Tire chains



## 502monte

Has anybody used chains why plowing? 
Usually fill the bed with snow but still have traction problems.

88 Toyota shortbed 4cyl.


----------



## snowplowpro

OF COURSE YOUR GONNA HAVE PROBLEMS ITS A TOYOTA:laughing:


----------



## 2COR517

Chains are fantastic for plowing. The downside is that they severely limit your road speed to about 25, 30 tops.


----------



## the_experience

snowplowpro;1090732 said:


> OF COURSE YOUR GONNA HAVE PROBLEMS ITS A TOYOTA:laughing:












Chains are great, but have you looked at other options first? What tires are you running? Real snow tires can make all the difference in the world. Also, a locking differential for the rear is a relatively inexpensive option for the Toyota and pretty easy to install. You could get an Aussie Locker brand lunchbox locker for ~$250 last I checked.


----------



## 2COR517

That Aussie locker sounds too good to be true. Too bad they didn't explain how it works. Full locker wouldn't be my first choice for a truck that sees regular use in the snow.


----------



## ajslands

snowplowpro;1090732 said:


> OF COURSE YOUR GONNA HAVE PROBLEMS ITS A TOYOTA:laughing:


:laughing: :laughing: :
:laughing: why don't you put studs in your tires.


----------



## nhgranite

snowplowpro;1090732 said:


> OF COURSE YOUR GONNA HAVE PROBLEMS ITS A TOYOTA:laughing:


shut it ******. i'm sure you've got work to do on the pos ford.



ajslands;1097106 said:


> :laughing: why don't you put studs in your tires.


studs are better than chains huh.


----------



## 502monte

Thanks for the replys (most of them).. The tires are Bridgstone Dueler 31 10.5X15 the have good tread but seem to be a hard compound tire. What tires do you reccomend for plowing this is a daily driver also.


----------



## nhgranite

what is the load rating on your tires? E rated is a heavy duty tire i ran on my chevy. if you ran a search on here you would get a million different opinions on tires. if you can afford to i would save the dualers for summer and run a cheap soft winter truck tire like mastercraft. there soft and work great in the snow. plus you can stud them.

snow is not a consistent weight to run for ballast. throw some dirt in there or those tubes of dirt they sell for that purpose.


----------



## CQR

502, I have an 86 p.u. that I just put a plow on. I will see how it does here shortly. I agree the Duelers are very hard . I have non studded Arctic Claw TSI snow tires on mine and I use it as a daily driver year round. I can get about 30K miles out of a set of these. NH granite has a good idea about running a studded snow in the winter. A set of old wheels are cheap, as long as you have a place to store them.


----------



## peterng

502monte;1099999 said:


> Thanks for the replys (most of them).. The tires are Bridgstone Dueler 31 10.5X15 the have good tread but seem to be a hard compound tire. What tires do you reccomend for plowing this is a daily driver also.


I would take those 31's off and go stock, 235 75 15. Floating around to much on those 31's.

Chains are incredible, but hard on things if you're ramming. I bunny hopped my way out my 1400' driveway through 2' of snow last winter in my 89 yota with rear chains on. NO domestic would take the abuse my yota has endured.

My Ford (2000 Ford F150 7700series) will be a little pile of rust and the Tonka Yota will be the truck, then and now. 580,000 miles on it. Purrs and the most reliable vehicle we've got.

I've got 235 75 15 BF Goodrich AT T/A's on the Yota, wicked. I'd got with a studded winter tire for better traction though. I've got Winterquest Trailcutter M&S studded on the Ford and they move it pretty well.

Good luck,
Pete


----------



## peterng

snowplowpro;1090732 said:


> OF COURSE YOUR GONNA HAVE PROBLEMS ITS A TOYOTA:laughing:


A very unnecessary and immature comment. Please keep it professional.
Thank you,
Pete


----------



## Aveerainc

I use cable chains on my Jeep (personal driveway) and they provide great traction and do not rip up the pavement like my neighbors v bar chains do on his driveway.


----------



## 2COR517

peterng;1141932 said:


> A very unnecessary and immature comment. Please keep it professional.
> Thank you,
> Pete


I heard there was a new sheriff in town.


----------



## captbo

last year chains were a life saver, ! reg ols tire chains made the 92 bronco twice the plow truck it is!, with the amount of fast falling snow we had last year I was sending two trucks on each job! the second was to pull the first one out! now all my trucks have a set of chains


----------



## baltz526

Not running a small rig, yet. but i run heavy chains 90% of the time. i would continue to run them on a small rig like yours. stock width tires with chains are amazing. But the wear on your steering from chain vibration can be hard on parts. run good chains on all 4 and 2 or three chain rubbers per wheel and your traction will be worth the wear and tear.


----------



## CQR

I've been able to run without chains with unstudded snow tires all winter so far without issue. Ive been pushing snow deep enough to come over the top of the plow, and its been wet and heavy or dry and windpacked and it's worked well. I do have about 400# of concrete ballast.


----------

